# [Finished Build] Fractal Design Define SBlue (S2)



## CustomRigs (Jan 28, 2019)

Here it is  My Fractal Design Define SBlue ! (renamed it )







Thanks to my supporters to make this build come true !

Watercool TeamGroup - Global Bitspower International Co., Ltd. Fractal Design Liquid.cool Stealkey Customs

Hardware:

Case Fractal Design Define S2
Intel I7 5930K @4,6GHz
Asus X99 Deluxe
32 GB TeamGroup T-FORCE DELTA RGB quadchannel
Nvidia GTX 1080 FE
M.2 SSD Samsung 970 EVO 250GB
SSD TeamGroup DELTA RGB 500GB
PSU SEASONIC FOCUS Platinum 850PX

Watercoolingparts:

2x 360mm Hwlabs Black Ice Nemesis GTS Radiator
6x Fractal Dynamic X2 Fans
Watercool Heatkiller IV PRO CPU Cooler
Watercool Heatkiller IV GPU Cooler
Laing D5 im Stealkey Custom reservoir
Liquid Cool CFX PURE BLUE coolant
Bitspower Fittings
16mm ACRYL Hardtube

3D Print Parts:

Heatkiller Connector Cover
GPU PCIE Risercard cover
RES holder and D5 clampring also a Sawblade design pumpcover
small cover on the outlet (had to cover up a black extender )
Frontplate designelements


----------



## HUSKIE (Jan 30, 2019)

Planning to buy that case very soon, finally my eatx board will definitely fit on that case. Win win


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Jan 30, 2019)

Honestly custom builds like this are works of art in their own right. I love it. :3


----------



## CustomRigs (Jan 31, 2019)

ArbitraryAffection said:


> Honestly custom builds like this are works of art in their own right. I love it. :3


thanks alot ! yes its a bit art  Computer Art 



HUSKIE said:


> Planning to buy that case very soon, finally my eatx board will definitely fit on that case. Win win


it is a great case !


----------



## HUSKIE (Jan 31, 2019)

CustomRigs said:


> thanks alot ! yes its a bit art  Computer Art
> 
> 
> it is a great case !



fractal design fan boy.. LOL honestly yeah i love fractal design cases, specially the S2 and that above.


----------



## avatar_raq (Jan 31, 2019)

A great classy build. The only thing I would change is to fix the RAM LEDs to white.


----------



## CustomRigs (Feb 1, 2019)

avatar_raq said:


> A great classy build. The only thing I would change is to fix the RAM LEDs to white.



problem is asus aura didnt work with this mobo ... so i cant change ^^ if it where possibil it will be the first thing ive done after booting up to windows


----------



## xtreemchaos (Feb 1, 2019)

wonderful build mate, the balance between blue and white is spot on, and you have mighty pipe working skills. well done. charl.


----------



## CustomRigs (Feb 1, 2019)

Im blushing ☺ thanks


----------



## xtreemchaos (Feb 1, 2019)

your welcome mate, if it was mine id feel very smug about it, well done.


----------

